# Doe gained wieght



## shawn MN (Oct 19, 2011)

We bread our doe on Sep. 25. That should but her birthing around Oct 23-27 I believe. We wieghed her on the 9th of Oct and she weighed 3 1/2 lbs. I weighed her today and she is 4 1/2 lbs. So there's a pretty good chance she is pregnant right? I read somewhere on here that a rabbit will gain a pound to a pound and a half if they are pregnant.


----------



## oneacrefarm (Oct 20, 2011)

shawn MN said:
			
		

> We bread our doe on Sep. 25. That should but her birthing around Oct 23-27 I believe. We wieghed her on the 9th of Oct and she weighed 3 1/2 lbs. I weighed her today and she is 4 1/2 lbs. So there's a pretty good chance she is pregnant right? I read somewhere on here that a rabbit will gain a pound to a pound and a half if they are pregnant.


Chances are good that she is. At this stage, it should be easy for you to feel the kits in there if she is.....

Shannon


----------



## shawn MN (Oct 24, 2011)

My wife held her for abit yesterday and she could feel the babies moving inside. It was pretty cool!  Thanx Shannon!


----------



## oneacrefarm (Oct 24, 2011)

shawn MN said:
			
		

> My wife held her for abit yesterday and she could feel the babies moving inside. It was pretty cool!  Thanx Shannon!


So exciting, isn't it? I have four due in the next two weeks. My last litter was in July and I am having serious kit withdrawal...


----------

